# NEW Bravox CS60K Kevlar 6.5 Component Speakers Set (2)



## vwfamily (Aug 15, 2010)

NEW Bravox CS60K Kevlar 6.5 Component Speakers Set | eBay

These are new still in original manufacturer box/packaging. Buy these for $160.00 plus shipping. 2 sets available!

See the specs below, BUT most importantly read all the GREAT reviews on this component set:

Bravox Audio

bravox cs60k - Yahoo! Search Results

http://www.bravoxaudio.com/download/05.pdf

SPECS:
6.5" Componente Set
Kevlar™ Cone 6.5 midbass
1" Aluminum/silk dome tweeter liquid cooled
4th order acoustical Linkwitz-Riley crossover
Surface/Flush tweeter mounting cups
Polywitch tweeter protection

Z: 4 ohms
SPL: 90 dB/m/2.83v
Power (max/nom): 160/80 watts
Fo (Hz): 60
SD (m²): 0,0133
Qes: 0.70
Qts: 0.60
Vas (liters): 18
Xmax 3


----------

